# Stringy stuff floating in Aquarium and on ornaments...



## HMlairy (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey, 
My aquarium has fluffy, almost hair like stuff floating around it and some is stuck to the synthetic plant decoration (definitely not poo by the way). There isn't much of it right now but i'm worried it might be a kind of algae. I recently put in an undergravel filter in.
Should i be worried about this stuff?
Cheers
HM


----------



## shadetreeme (Oct 11, 2010)

Sound like hair or beard algae.... I just googled it because I am having the same issues. It seems the that altering your light schedule is one of the best ways to treat it. If I figure it out .... I will let you know


----------



## HMlairy (Jan 22, 2011)

Hmmm, so closing the curtains for half the day then?


----------



## NeonRainbow123 (Apr 30, 2010)

Yes thats what i'd do. or if the tank is in direct sunlight try to move it out of it. Also, you could not have the light on for as long during the day - a timer would help with this.


----------



## HMlairy (Jan 22, 2011)

They are never in direct sunlight, i live in Britain see...
But yeah I'll try closing the blinds, it's not alot of algae right now so i will see what it's like when it's bigger


----------



## NeonRainbow123 (Apr 30, 2010)

Good Luck! :-D


----------



## Aqua Jon (Apr 8, 2010)

If you don't have any live plants definitely go the dark route. It gets a little tricky if you do though and I wouldn't go dark with plants (tried that...). Hopefully the algae isn't that bad.


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

Can you try up your housekeeping a little bit? More frequent wc might help too.


Good luck!


----------



## HMlairy (Jan 22, 2011)

Can i have the room's lights on if i want to go dark, in otherwords, will the algae still grow with just made made lighting on the ceiling?


----------



## shadetreeme (Oct 11, 2010)

When most people go dark...they completely cover the tank to make sure it works.
Good luck and.... let us know
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HMlairy (Jan 22, 2011)

Okay so i've covered the fishes and keeping the curtains completely closed 24/7.
I've done a 50% water change and will carry on feeding as normal. Will post results in a few days


----------



## HMlairy (Jan 22, 2011)

Okay it's day two now and the algae seems to have gone! Yayyy. I'm still keeping it blacked out for one more day to ensure it is all killed, thanks!


----------

